# Help with Windows 10 update



## WarriorOfEden (Dec 31, 2016)

Hello. I need help. I had a laptop with windows 10 and got the April Update kinda late (it didn't show up until mid-May). When I downloaded the update and loaded it back up. it was all buggy! 

It kept saying Windows was out of date or has expired... it was very slow, crashing sometimes and sometimes glitching too. I had to take to the shop and it was found to be broken beyond repair (it was old and kinda dead anyway). So I got rid of it.. and bought a new smaller laptop. Well it was repairable but it would have cost a fortune... a new one was the better option in this case. 

So far it's been smooth and pretty good but it needs the new update....but I really don't want that virus or any problems again! What shall I do? It came with an expired Microsoft office, will this effect it? (Old laptop didn't have this, the Microsoft office on that was up-to-date before the incident). Please help me... I really don't want to go through this again


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Do the Windows Updates. If you don't want MS Office delete it and install a free substitute like Open Office, Libre Office etc.


----------



## WarriorOfEden (Dec 31, 2016)

Okay... I am using Microsoft Online, I don't like Libre office or anything else. I prefer Microsoft office, it's what I'm used to. But I'm afraid to get bugs or problems again... like I got on my old laptop.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The updates protect Office. What version of MS Office? Is it a trial copy or did you pay for it?


----------



## WarriorOfEden (Dec 31, 2016)

No, i don't wanna get bugs on my computer in general! No viruses, no problems to effect my new laptop in general. Not just MS... and oh I didn't pay for it and not a trial.... I'm using Microsoft Online, as in OneDrive on the internet. Completely free and pretty good.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you don't install Windows Updates, you'll get the same message that caused you to "junk" your old unit.


----------



## WarriorOfEden (Dec 31, 2016)

Yeah the old one was doing that AFTER the update! Read the full message... I got the bug AFTERWARDS! I don't want that again! It's telling me to delete the old windows in order to install the new one, I just wanna make sure I don't do anything stupid and I don't want viruses on my new laptop!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To see what version of Windows you have on your new laptop, Press the *Win *Key+*R* in the_ Run_ box, type *WinVer* and press enter. This will tell you what Windows Version you have. You should have the Spring update *1803.* 
If your computer is old and it has other issues, bad HDD not enough RAM, slow processor, etc, then the Windows Update, to the new build of Windows 10 *1803*, may cause it to malfunction. 
Since you have bought a _new _computer, then it can handle this and any other Windows Updates coming your way. BTW, Microsoft is sending a new major update Build every 6 months now, so expect one again in the Fall. 
Downloading Windows Updates will _not_ infect your computer with viruses. Quite the opposite, if you _Don't _download updates, it will make your computer more vulnerable to attack.


----------



## WarriorOfEden (Dec 31, 2016)

Well it isn't a brand new computer. I got it second-hand but I installed AVG and Malwarebytes on it, checked for bugs and there's nothing there. I will update it and tell you how it goes


----------



## WarriorOfEden (Dec 31, 2016)

I downloaded the update and all seems fine... but I checked what version of Windows I had and it said "1607"... is this correct or did something go wrong? Or is that what it was before the update? I don't know...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What version is it now? If not 1803, you're two versions behind. AVG can block updates. I would uninstall it and use only Defender + MBAM.


----------



## WarriorOfEden (Dec 31, 2016)

Yeah it still says 1607... AVG blocks updates? But this isn't really AVG, it's just a trial for it. I never had any problems with updating while having AVG... it's far much better than freakin Windows Defender for protection. Are you sure it's AVG doing it? Anyway it says there are no more updates available now so I will have to catch up another time


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Let us know if they become available. Are you positive the seller was giving you a legal copy of Windows?


----------



## WarriorOfEden (Dec 31, 2016)

Should be. I got it from a electronics store that sells second-hand stuff and they are pretty reliable and friendly. I got my Samsung Galaxy A5 from there and it has no problems


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try the Update Assistant here: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
If it doesn't work, do you have the COA sticker on the computer. If so downloading and installing the Windows 10 ISO will definitely solve the quandary, BUT if the system isn't "kosher" then we have a problem


----------



## WarriorOfEden (Dec 31, 2016)

COA sticker? I don't know what that is.... I live in the UK so it might not be there or have another name. The update assistant... oh yeah i forgot about that.

EDIT: I looked up what the COA sticker is... and my laptop doesn't have one. I will try the assistant tomorrow or another time when I'm free.


----------



## Sgayres (Jun 11, 2010)

With Windows 10 on a slower machine, you will do yourself a favor by uninstalling AVG and making sure Windows Defender is up and running. Malwarebytes can be left on it provided you stop it from loading when Windows loads.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the Make and Model# of your Laptop?
On the Bottom of your laptop, there should be a sticker with the Windows License (COA). 
If not, you can download Magical Jelly Bean Key Finder. This will tell you your Windows License (COA)
Rather then wait for Windows Updates to update your computer, you can download it directly from Microsoft. https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 
I am another person who agrees that AVG will slow you down and block certain downloads, We suggest using the AVG Remover to remove all traces of it from your computer and run *Windows Defender. *


----------



## WarriorOfEden (Dec 31, 2016)

So AVG is really that bad?? I ain't using Windows Defender, that thing sucks at actually protecting you from viruses... I have used it before for years and it never really helped. A previous computer had it and even when it was new, it was terribly slow! It got viruses and bugs often, a lot of them and this was with Windows defenders running! Eventually that thing blew out during a storm and we had to get rid of it. 

So no... ain't falling for that again! I will just use another anti-virus, one I know is pretty good, almost as good as AVG! Avast is great, used it before on my previous laptop then it expired, before I could pay for it again, that was when it broke down and everything happened. 

My new laptop is a blue HP Stream Notebook laptop, yeah it is much smaller than my previous one but hey, it's pretty snazzy to me  There is a # on there, but it's too small for me to read (I can't read small print that well :/ )


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Windows 10 Defender is a different breed of cat.


----------



## WarriorOfEden (Dec 31, 2016)

Are you sure? What about Avast?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just about everyone on staff at TSF goes with Defender and recommends the removal of other "Suites". Add MBAM of course.


----------



## WarriorOfEden (Dec 31, 2016)

Okay... if you say so... but I'm blaming you if my new laptop gets a virus!


----------



## WarriorOfEden (Dec 31, 2016)

MBAM? You mean Malwarebytes? I already got that.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

You can run a laptop with absolutely no protection and still be safe, provided your techie enough to understand what to browse/download/install etc...

Even the best AV/AM apps can't stop infections if the user chooses to download/access them, So if your laptop gets a virus, if there is anyone to blame, you should blame yourself 

If you feel that there is a possibility that you might "inadvertently" access a shady site, then go with a paid AV/AM solution, even that can only do so much. Do your due diligence with the software and ensure if provides adequate protection..


----------



## WarriorOfEden (Dec 31, 2016)

I do my best to avoid fishy sites and bad links, but that isn't the only way to get viruses.... one time, I got one out of the blue... completely random! I mean I just loaded a computer and bam, it was there!! I have also downloaded songs from Youtube using windows trusted youtube to mp3 converters, like everyone else does... but sometimes bugs jump onto these downloads and get into your computer that way. So I need protection... I am no tech genius. Not very good at computers. I just know the basics 

i am sorry if I was troublesome... I believe you now, I have just been victim of so many lies, bugs and even hackers that I didn't know who to trust. You are good though..so sorry!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Any _"Free"_ Software, like YouTube to MP3 converters, usually come bundled with other software that pay the software author to be included, so the author gets some money for each download. 
However, these inclusions are usually Malware and infect your computer. Most AV software like_ AVG _or_ Avast _do not catch this, so that's why you need to run *Malwarebytes *and *ADWCleaner* as well. 
What's good about Defender is that it is incorporated into the Windows OS and gets updated thru Windows Update. It also gets a Major upgrade every time Windows does its Bi-Yearly Update. The other afore mentioned AV software is bloated, blocks downloads and slows your computer down and yet doesn't protect you any better then Defender.


----------



## WarriorOfEden (Dec 31, 2016)

So what shall I do? I am so confused... I uninstalled AVG already. Now I have Malwarebytes and Windows Defender running the show, I just don't want viruses or problems.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Keep your definitions up to date, Don't go to fishy websites, download stuff or install apps which are from shady sites/locations, & get a good ad-block for your browser..

If you feel the need to visit some shady site, get a VPS or a cloud Desktop or setup a virtual machine in VirtualBox with a Linux distro and use it for browsing.


----------



## WarriorOfEden (Dec 31, 2016)

Okay thanks


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

WarriorOfEden said:


> So AVG is really that bad?? I ain't using Windows Defender, that thing sucks at actually protecting you from viruses... I have used it before for years and it never really helped. A previous computer had it and even when it was new, it was terribly slow! It got viruses and bugs often, a lot of them and this was with Windows defenders running! Eventually that thing blew out during a storm and we had to get rid of it.
> 
> So no... ain't falling for that again! I will just use another anti-virus, one I know is pretty good, almost as good as AVG! Avast is great, used it before on my previous laptop then it expired, before I could pay for it again, that was when it broke down and everything happened.
> 
> My new laptop is a blue HP Stream Notebook laptop, yeah it is much smaller than my previous one but hey, it's pretty snazzy to me  There is a # on there, but it's too small for me to read (I can't read small print that well :/ )


AVG is completely incapable of protecting you from anything and the eye candy it shows you gums up and slows down your computer. Use the AVG uninstaller or you will never get that buggy mess out of your pc and Windows Defender will not enable. Windows Defender is a completely different program from what you remember in Windows 7 and Vista where it was a useless mess. Today it is Antivirus and AntiMalware and far more effective than AVG is. Remember Antivirus today is a dinosaur as we have not seen a virus in over 10 years. What is now plaguing our systems is malware which is way different than old time virus and unless you are using Malwarebytes Pro, you have 0 protection against it with Windows Defender disabled and AVG on the job!
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/avg-remover/


----------

